# Error “RSy3_audioappstreamswrapper.dll”



## Emman9250 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello, do you have any solution for this error? I tried everything even installing windows 10 Pro but nothing works, cause i need to solve this for my Razer Synapse


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello!

Can you please confirm what you meant by installing Windows 10? Was it a different OS before?

Also, here are some steps that seemed to have worked for some Redditors:


Open control panel.
Navigate to "unistall a program"
on the left side click enable/disable windows features, uncheck everything .net, make sure to drop down and ensure those are unchecked.
install https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/vs/express/
under workload tab select ".net desktop development
under indivudal compenents tab select all .net feautres, install, reboot and bam it fixed.
repeat steps 1-3, instead enable them this time


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Emman9250 said:


> i need to solve this for my Razer Synapse


The amount of issues and BSOD's I've seen that are result of razer hardware in Windows 10 is beyond normal.

I personally think razer devs either don't catch up with microsoft releasing new updates or they just don't know how to do it.



Emman9250 said:


> do you have any solution for this error?


Maybe, it would help if you tell what exact razer hardware you are using (including model) and which razer software (including version) have you installed?

@*Couriant *gave you good advice, but it's sad that users have to install an entry IDE to match someones else environment just because they don't test it first.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

zebanovich said:


> The amount of issues and BSOD's I've seen that are result of razer hardware in Windows 10 is beyond normal.
> 
> I personally think razer devs either don't catch up with microsoft releasing new updates or they just don't know how to do it.


I agree... it seems that there is a big issue and the vendor doesn't seem to want to fix it.


----------



## Emman9250 (Oct 17, 2020)

Couriant said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please confirm what you meant by installing Windows 10? Was it a different OS before?
> 
> ...


I did this already like three times i think


----------



## Emman9250 (Oct 17, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> The amount of issues and BSOD's I've seen that are result of razer hardware in Windows 10 is beyond normal.
> 
> I personally think razer devs either don't catch up with microsoft releasing new updates or they just don't know how to do it.
> 
> ...


Serial Number: PM1939F29501563

Model No: RZ03-0226

Product No: RZ03-02262100-N3U1

Razer Keyboard Cynosa Chroma


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

According to your reply you installed no software?

razer hardware configuration tool:
https://www.razer.com/synapse-3

And according to razer site there doesn't seem to be any additional drivers to download.


----------

